# Death of a old pleco, added a dalmation pleco



## britt08 (Jan 9, 2009)

x


----------



## Donny417 (Jan 9, 2009)

That new pleco sounds cool! My 10" common pleco jumped out a few weeks ago, and I had to use a spatula to pry him off the stand. I threw him back in the tank and all his skin fell off and he turned white. Now, after almost 3 weeks, he is almost completely recovered.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Can you post a pic of your new dalmation pleco? I've never seen one. He sounds so adorable.


----------



## britt08 (Jan 9, 2009)

x


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

I think you're in dire need for a fish I.D. Fish finder, I havent ever heard of a dalmation pleco either, i dont think they exist o.o I think he saw a snowball once and thought it was a dalmation, that fish isnt a snowball either. Its not even white imo. Why exactly did you record your platy dying..? I also think ur crazy for putting gourami, a female betta, and angels together. Thats like an aquarium no no. Atleast thats what I think =P Im trying to find an I.D. for you atm, if someone else knows go ahead and I.d. it please.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Your dalmation pleco really is a cutie. Thank you for sharing.

It looks like a leopard pleco to me. But who knows what the LFS named it.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Britt, are the fire belly toads in the tank with your fish? I'd be a bit worried about the toxins that they put in the water. Perhaps that is why your red wags are in distress.


----------



## HeatherM (Feb 5, 2009)

All of those fish plus 2 large plecos... Anyone else think she may be a way bit over-stocked?

Maybe just a very pretty common or a Sailfin..? Colorful tropical fish pictures, Sailfin Gibby Pleco , Pterygoplichthys gibbiceps


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Well heather, all I know is that you i.d.ed a fish I just bought lmao. Unknown pleco I bought at the store for 3 dollars. I get nice plecos like that a lot. But yes the tank is overstocked and stocked very weirdly, i wouldnt ever put this combo in lol.


----------

